# "I Spoke With My Child" -- Have u seen this?



## pregnancyloss (Jun 18, 2006)

A friend of mine sent me this:

"I Spoke With My Child"
http://www.ISpokeWithMyChild.com

This is absolutely breathtaking!!!


----------



## Tummy (Feb 24, 2005)

That was awsome!

Great first post on your part I must say.. WELCOME TO MDC!

I had tears by the 5th pic and was







by the 7th.. thanks so much!


----------



## EVC (Jan 29, 2006)

Very moving....


----------



## asoulunbound (May 16, 2006)

The pictures were so pretty. I loved the one of the adult hand and the child's hand, with just the fingers touching.


----------



## mommysusie (Oct 19, 2006)

I tried to watch it, but the tears started about three scenes in. I am going to watch it when I get home tonight though.


----------



## columbusmomma (Oct 31, 2006)

It is beautiful and moving. I couldn't even get through it the first time. I recently sent it to a family member who's son was born still last year. I hope it is comforting to her and her family.


----------



## CrunchyMamaOf3 (Apr 7, 2006)

OMG





















I miss my boy sooo much. Thanks for that.


----------



## heartbroken (Nov 13, 2006)

I just loss my son after 37 weeks, cord accident. I still cannot believe he is gone. My heart is broken


----------



## sharonpmm (Dec 5, 2006)

I needed that after holding my perfect grandaughter yesterday who had a knot in her cord and is in heaven.


----------



## Sal5 (Jan 1, 2007)

5 weeks ago I lost a baby at 22 weeks. It has been really really hard, but that video clip whilst making me sob my heart out was so totally beautiful.


----------



## pyzia (Jan 5, 2007)

...............


> .................................................. .................................................. ..............


----------



## adamsfam07 (Sep 9, 2006)

I guess I shouldn't have watched that while at work, I'm sitting here crying. But it was very beautiful, thank you so much momma for sharing. My little one would have been 2 and I still think about her all the time and miss her so much.


----------



## zonapellucida (Jul 16, 2004)

wonderful...


----------



## AnnieMarie (Dec 1, 2005)

Oh this is just so beautifull...... so unbearably sad, but soooo beautifull!!!


----------

